# Anyone taken Ambien or Rohypnol during the day?



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Up until a couple months back, I had been taking Ambien during the day for my social anxiety. I discovered that it almost completely destroyed all the anxiety I had. I didn't have a care in the world while I was on it, which is quite extraordinary considering I am a nervous wreck 90 percent of the day. I had to get off of it, though, because the half life is so short and I eventually grew a tolerance for it. I could take 40 or 50 mg and not feel it's effects. But, while it was working, it basically completely erased all of my anxiety. Benzos, on the other hand do absolutely nothing for my anxiety, even at high doses.

I have been doing some research lately on rohypnol and found that it is also a powerful sleeping medication similar to Ambien, but the half life is far longer. Has anyone tried rohypnol in the day for their GAD or SAD? Do you think it's a good idea to give it a try?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

rohypnol is not on the US Market, the only place I have ever seen it for sale is in a few pharmacies in Mexico that cater to pharmaceutical seeking tourists.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

istayhome said:


> rohypnol is not on the US Market, the only place I have ever seen it for sale is in a few pharmacies in Mexico that cater to pharmaceutical seeking tourists.


lol date rape. People in the US and Canada now use GHB for that.

How can people take benzos during the day? That's like taking antipsychotics during the day. I would be too sedated to do anything.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Spungo said:


> lol date rape. People in the US and Canada now use GHB for that.
> 
> How can people take benzos during the day? That's like taking antipsychotics during the day. I would be too sedated to do anything.


Umm, I am on high doses of benzos 24/7 I cannot function otherwise. Valium and Xanax allow me to be active so get rid of that prejudice.

Date rape is nothing to joke about.

Also Alcohol is THE date rape drug. In almost all cases when the victim is raped by a stranger, the victim is highly intoxicated with Alcohol, and alcohol alone.

There is no need to use any date rape drug, and the practice of using such drugs is very rare in the real world, Hollywood and the media has really over-hyped that idea. Most rape victims who don't know their assailant drug themselves by drinking too much.


----------



## viper1431 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have used rohypnol during the day, i have it for insomnia thanks to nardil but occasionally use it when i'm feeling agitated. All i can say is it's the only benzo i've ever come accross that makes me feel 'nice'. I don't know how to explain it but it's just the nicest most peacful feeling.
Doesn't knock me out to sleep though but will make me sleep longer after using seroquel to get to sleep.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

you can get roofies from south africa


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far. I live in Japan and apparently it is fairly easy to obtain a prescription for rohypnol here. I am seeing my doctor on Saturday and assuming he gives me a prescription, I will try it for a couple days and let everyone know how it worked out for me.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I was able to get a two week prescription of Rohypnol from my psychiatrist on Saturday and I have tried taking the prescribed 1 mg pill, once a day, for the last few days. Unfortunately, I found no warm, comfortable, pro-social aspects to it. It is quite powerful as a sedative, but, just like Klonopin, etizolam and other benzos I have tried, I only felt lethargic on it. Since it is prescribed for sleep, I thought it might have a similar feeling to Ambien, but it doesn't. Just my personal experience. Also, after trying this a few times, I am wondering why this was given the distinction of being the "date rape drug". I felt the same on this as I would if I had taken 1-2 mg of Klonopin.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I took zolpidem during the day to see if it caused hallucinations, but it didn't. A friend of mine who goes to raves told me I shoul have taken 8 pills of zolpidem at least to reach a high.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I found Halcion to feel basically the same as Ambien. Do they have that in Japan?


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

jimmythekid said:


> I found Halcion to feel basically the same as Ambien. Do they have that in Japan?


It does appear that there is a medication similar to Halcion here, but from the info. I got on wikipedia, Halcion has an even shorter half-life than Ambien. I tried Rohypnol because it has a far longer half-life than Ambien. Ambien works wonders for my anxiety in general and causes me to be more social. But for it to work as an effective drug to combat SAD, I would need to take 10 mg at least four times a day. For a time, I actually did try this regimen of 40 to 50 mg a day. The two problems with this experiment were that I ran out of my prescription far quicker than the month long prescription I was given, and I also built up a tolerance to the drug after a couple of months. 10 mg at a time was no longer effective. If there was a medicine that gave that warm relaxing feeling of Ambien, but lasted all day, I would love to try it.

@swim. I have experienced very mild visual distortions at even 20 mg. I have taken upwards of 70 mg at a time and experienced very strange audio hallucinations. I remember getting into a taxi and the guy saying, hi (my name) how's it going? I remember it freaking me out, because I live in a big city and had no idea who this taxi driver was, but he somehow knew my name. He was 'saying' other bizarre things to me on the taxi ride as well. It was not a comfortable feeling.


----------



## viper1431 (Jun 6, 2012)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I am wondering why this was given the distinction of being the "date rape drug". I felt the same on this as I would if I had taken 1-2 mg of Klonopin.


In that sort of case it would have been mixed with alcohol, plus it was 2mg back then. Most countries have now rerstricted the tablets to 1mg.
Plus most of us are probably more used to benzos.


----------



## dvana (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you addicted to these yet? I would not play around with these. Does it cure social anxiety. Sure does. Completely cured me of severe depression, social anxiety and panic attacks. I would say this drug has to be the best I have tried. But so addicting. I was given these some 20 years back from my pdoc along with my 4 mgs of Xanax a day, halcyon, and whatever drugs I could find from doctor shopping, usually Valium, sera pax, temazepam, etc. Even with all these drugs - which do not help at all, research now states they make social anxiety worse, I still suffered severely until I started rohypnol. I just started at half a pill (2mg pills in Australia). I had it at night like it was prescribed, it has a long half life, so when I woke in the morning I was still flying, got me through the whole day, it was wonderful, I wanted to not only join "the parade" but organize and lead it, lol, unfortunately it really effects your memory, I can not remember much about those few months on this drugs - except for being super confident but I must of looked liked a total drug addict - did I mention I smashed two cars on them - or waking up in strange places. With no memory of doing these things. I would take the pills and go to bed but usually would not wake up there, scary stuff, anyways after a few months of this with my rohypnol daily habit now at 8 mgs I could no longer access the amount I needed, unfortunately without private health insurance I had to detox at home. OMG even with several meds to help with the detox and only slowly withdrawing by about 1 mg every few days it was the worst experience in my life. The cravings are insane, tears, vomiting, etc. I guess you are probably thinking all benzo withdrawal is like that - NOT - I stopped my 4mg Xanax per day for 3 years cold turkey with no effects. Please stay away from this drug, there is a reason why they give it to the terminally ill and why prisoners take it before a fight and why it is the date rape drug.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't experienced any of the negative side-effects that you described. I guess everyone responds differently.



dvana said:


> Are you addicted to these yet? I would not play around with these. Does it cure social anxiety. Sure does. Completely cured me of severe depression, social anxiety and panic attacks. I would say this drug has to be the best I have tried. But so addicting. I was given these some 20 years back from my pdoc along with my 4 mgs of Xanax a day, halcyon, and whatever drugs I could find from doctor shopping, usually Valium, sera pax, temazepam, etc. Even with all these drugs - which do not help at all, research now states they make social anxiety worse, I still suffered severely until I started rohypnol. I just started at half a pill (2mg pills in Australia). I had it at night like it was prescribed, it has a long half life, so when I woke in the morning I was still flying, got me through the whole day, it was wonderful, I wanted to not only join "the parade" but organize and lead it, lol, unfortunately it really effects your memory, I can not remember much about those few months on this drugs - except for being super confident but I must of looked liked a total drug addict - did I mention I smashed two cars on them - or waking up in strange places. With no memory of doing these things. I would take the pills and go to bed but usually would not wake up there, scary stuff, anyways after a few months of this with my rohypnol daily habit now at 8 mgs I could no longer access the amount I needed, unfortunately without private health insurance I had to detox at home. OMG even with several meds to help with the detox and only slowly withdrawing by about 1 mg every few days it was the worst experience in my life. The cravings are insane, tears, vomiting, etc. I guess you are probably thinking all benzo withdrawal is like that - NOT - I stopped my 4mg Xanax per day for 3 years cold turkey with no effects. Please stay away from this drug, there is a reason why they give it to the terminally ill and why prisoners take it before a fight and why it is the date rape drug.


----------



## dvana (Mar 9, 2012)

Just wanted to add it only "cured" me while on it and I always wanted more - after detox just as bad with depression, social anxiety and panic attacks - don't what anyone to think its a cure - it's a nightmare --- DRUGSAREnotGOOD please don't abuse it or take it everyday, I would never wish anyone to go through a detox like I had to


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've heard Ambien is technically a benzo and Ambien is one of the most used drugs for date rape. I took an Ambien and Restoril together in the day and took a quick power nap and felt super good after I woke up.


----------



## dvana (Mar 9, 2012)

When I was doing rohypnol I was abusing drugs now I do them only to get better, I have tried ambien, hated it, could only sleep for four hours never experimented with it though. I want Nardil. Last hope.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

I sometimes takes Rohypnol/Flunitrazepam during the day but thats because i find it less sedating then Xanax which i take at night.

But i stoped taking it now, hoping to gain some tollerance. and cause dr prescribed 25x3=75pills and the 25pill pack hardly exist, 100pill bottle does... But the pharmacy didnt want to break it up. :mum


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I've also took Halcion during the day, it didn't relieve anxiety and caused me drowsiness. I wish ludes were still around...


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

This all sounds like a tremendously bad idea.


----------

